# Lüfter des Radiators laufen nach übertakten auf hochtouren



## vpx (15. Januar 2016)

*Lüfter des Radiators laufen nach übertakten auf hochtouren*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab mich eben ans Übertakten meines Prozessors begeben. Habe immer 100er (MHz) Schritte genommen. Als ich dann von 3,8GHz auf 3,9GHz getaktet habe und im Bios dann auf "Save & Exit" bin, drehen die 2 Lüfter meines Radiators dauerhaft auf hochtouren. Laut HWMonitor liegt die Temperatur im idle bei um die 25°C, dennoch laufen die Lüfter immer weiter auf höchster Stufe. Sobald ich wieder auf 3,8GHz runtertakte, läuft alles wieder ganz normal ?! Was kann das sein?! 

Prozessor: i5 4690K
Wasserkühlung CPU: Enermax Liqmax II 240 (Beide Lüfter laufen mittels Y-Kabel auf CPU_FAN1, Die Pumpe läuft auf CPU_FAN2) Beide Lüfter sind mittels Schalter am Lüfter selber auf mittlerer Stufe eingestellt.
Mainboard: ASRock Z97 Anniversary

Liebe Grüße

Edit: Hab im BIOS nunmal den CPU Lüfter 1&2 auf Silent gestellt (vorher auf standard). Jetzt ist es wieder ruhig. Wie kommt es dennoch dazu das er so auf hochtouren läuft ab 3,9GHz?


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter des Radiators laufen nach übertakten auf hochtouren*

Evtl. wendet das BIOS wenn du übertaktest irgendwelche anderen Lüfterprofile an. Wenn es durch nachträgliches Einstellen der Lüfter wieder geht könntest du dein OC einfach für die Testzeit bei voller Lautstärke machen und nachträglich wenn du deine Einstellung gefunden hast die Lüfter passend regeln.
Das natürlich nur, wenn dus beim OC nicht übertreibst (und die Temperatur der CPU beim nachträglichen herunterregeln der Lüfter zu hoch wird).


----------



## vpx (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter des Radiators laufen nach übertakten auf hochtouren*

Was mich bei der Sache wundert ist, dass sich die Lüfter nicht automatisch anpassen an die Temeratur der CPU wie der normale Boxed Kühler?! 
Im Silentmode höre ich natürlich so gut wie nichts, nur die Kühlung ist dementsprechend auch Käse.  Bei 4,1GHz und  CoreV 1,112V bin ich jetzt bei max 72°C im Prime95 Test.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter des Radiators laufen nach übertakten auf hochtouren*

Es kommt drauf an wie geregelt wird (PWM oder Poti), wie die Charakteristik des Lüfters sich von dem des Boxed unterscheidet (Drehzahl, Stromstärke, Widerstand,...) und welche Temperatur das BIOS bei "silent" als "zu heiß" ansieht (das kann auch "erst ab 90°C aufdrehen Hauptsache leise" heißen...).


----------



## vpx (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter des Radiators laufen nach übertakten auf hochtouren*

Im BIOS beim H/W Monitor sehe ich gerade, dass ich CPU_FAN1 und CPU_FAN2 nur zusammensteuern kann. Soll ich die Pumpe lieber an nen CH_FAN oder bzw direkt ans Netzteil anschließen damit die wenigstens konstant gleich läuft und ich dann nurnoch die Lüfter des Radiators über den H/W Monitor im BIOS passend an die CPU Temperatur einstellen muss?!


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter des Radiators laufen nach übertakten auf hochtouren*

Wo du was dranhängst ist prinzipiell egal so lange du das Ergebnis erreichst das du willst.

Dazu ist zu sagen, dass die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit ab einem gewissen (niedrigen) Punkt so gut wie keine Auswirkung mehr auf die Kühlleistung hat. Die Pumpe großartig zu regeln ist also Unsinn, die regelung der Lüfter hat einen sehr viel größeren Effekt.

Ich würde die Pumpe ans Netzteil hängen und die Lüfter über die CPUFAN Anschlüsse passend regeln.


----------



## vpx (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter des Radiators laufen nach übertakten auf hochtouren*

Dann werde ich das jetzt auch mal so umstecken. 
Danke dir! 
Eine Frage habe ich aber noch. Gibt es vielleicht Standardprofile für 2x140 Lüfter an nem Radiator? Sprich bei so und so viel CPU Temperatur sollten die Lüfter so und so viel % laufen? Damit ich mich dann ans Feintuning begeben kann?


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter des Radiators laufen nach übertakten auf hochtouren*

Nein, sowas gibts nicht. Das ist von viel zu vielen Parametern abhängig so dass es jeder selbst probieren/einstellen muss.

Vorschlag: Du setzt dir eine alltagstaugliche Grenze für deine CPU-Spannung, beispielsweise zahme 1,2v und lässt die Lüfter voll laufen. Dann erhöhst du den Multiplikator so lange bis du instabil wirst bei Prime und gehst wieder einen Schritt zurück - du solltest irgendwo zwischen 4,2 und 4,5 GHz landen je nach Glück mit der CPU.
Da die WaKü voll durchläuft solltest du keinerlei Temperaturprobleme haben bei dieser Spannung.

Wenn du jetzt dein OC eingestellt hast probierst du aus, wie weit du die Lüfter herunterregeln kannst, ohne dass die CPU unter Vollast die 75°C überschreitet (auch 85 wären kein Problem auch weil die Temperaturen in der Realität viel kleiner sein werden als bei Prime, ich will nur etwas Puffer für heiße Sommertage und verstaubtere Radiatoren lassen...).


----------

